# Ps4 pro Signal bricht häufig ab



## Wenzman (12. November 2016)

*Ps4 pro Signal bricht häufig ab*

Tag,

wenn ich mit der PS4 Pro in 4k spielen möchte, dann verliere ich häufig das Signal. Manchmal alle 5 Sekunden, manchmal alle 3 Minuten. 
Der Fernseher wird dann kurz schwarz, das Spiel (Skyrim) läuft aber weiter, dann sucht mein TV das Signal und zeigt nach 2 Sekunden wieder das Bild an, sehr nervig. Im Playstation Menü welches ebenfalls in 4K angezeigt wird gibt es dieses Problem nicht. Ich habe schon 2 Hdmi Kabel ausprobiert:
1. Ein neues 1 Meter langes von Amazonbasic
2. Das mitgelieferte 1,5 Meter lange (?) PS4 Pro Hdmi Kabel

Beim Amazonbasic Kabel tritt es gefühlt häufiger auf, das Playstation ding ist aber auch nicht viel besser. 
Der TV ist an die processing unit der PSVR angeschlossen, falls das relevant ist. 

Kann man da was machen ?


----------



## Mysteria (12. November 2016)

*AW: Ps4 pro Signal bricht häufig ab*

Mal ohne psvr probiert?


----------



## Wenzman (12. November 2016)

*AW: Ps4 pro Signal bricht häufig ab*



Mysteria schrieb:


> Mal ohne psvr probiert?


Ja, gleiches Problem.

1.Hdmi Kabel getauscht 3x
2. Ports am TV gewechselt 2x
3. diverse Videoeinstellungen im Menü geändert

nichts hilft, habe alle paar Sekunden bis Minuten diese Bildaussetzer. Wird wohl entweder der TV oder die Ps4 kaputt sein ?

Update: Funktioniert scheinbar wieder.
Wie es aussieht hat die Pro Probleme mit bestimmten Fernsehern. Ihr müsst den TV einschalten bevor ihr die Playstation einschaltet, dann sollte es funktionieren


----------

